# Found Fisher push plates



## Banksy

About 5 minutes ago I bought a set of Fisher push plates for my truck for $125.00. That was the buy it now price, so I jumped on it. I've been looking for a long time for mounts at a good price. I'm not in a huge rush to get everything together, but I figured this was the first thing to get. (didn't know where else to post this, sorry if it's the wrong spot) :bluebounc

It doesn't come with any bolts. So, can I just buy bolts at Tractor Supply? I assume I need grade 8 bolts or do I need to use a lower grade?


----------



## MickiRig1

Use grade 8's. Try fastener places that supply to industry and contractors etc. They are much cheaper and have a bigger selection. Around my area I have at least 5 places to buy stuff like bolts, taps etc.


----------



## Banksy

There's a fastner company near by, thanks. The description said it was for a MM2. Would a MM1 head gear fit this mount just the same?


----------



## mayhem

It shoud fit any minute mount plow thats rated for the frame of your truck (ie, the space between the plates on your truck has to match the space on the plow frame, so if you have a full size truck you cannot use a 6' plow intended for a Jeep.

I'd consider getting the fasteners from Fisher, thats what I did. Cost me $30, but I know for a fact that they're the right size and grade for the application and I probably won't shear off a push plate when its 10 below and the cheap fasteners start to get brittle.


----------



## Banksy

Oh ok, heck $30 is cheap enough to get the right stuff. I was going to guess they'd charge an arm and a leg.


----------



## BigDave12768

Hey Bansley. I hate to burst your bubble. BUT are these push plates for the Dodge? If they are. They are not all the same. 3 different versions for the 3rd gen trucks. 7170 and 7170-1 and 7170-2. The 7170-2 is the one you would need for your truck being that it is a diesel. So the ones that came off a Hemi will not line up properly to your truck with out drilling holes in the frame and Authorized installer will not drill into the frame. So double check them. Please note the Dodge in my sig. I just had this same issue 6 months ago


----------



## BigDave12768

FYI posting this under Fisher would have been the correct spot


----------



## Banksy

I checked Fisher Ematch a while back and could have sworn that was the part number I needed. Dang it!!!!! Thanks for the heads up BigDave, hopefully the guy will call me later and I can explain and maybe pay his listing fee, since I don't need these now. Figures, right?

I should have put this in Fisher, brain fart at 3AM,


----------



## Charles

BigDave12768;356675 said:


> FYI posting this under Fisher would have been the correct spot


Any repair stuff I find in the commercial section has been and will be put in this section so the mechanically inclined knows where to look for it. If it had been posting in the Fisher section it would have been left there.


----------



## Flipper

Why would an authorized installer not drill holes in the truck frame???

Almost every matched Fisher mount I have ever installed from Conventional to Minute Mounts needed holes drilled. This included many years working for a Authorized Fisher Dealership with NEW mounts. There have been a few mounts over the years that used all factory holes but we have drilled by instruction holes in Dodge, Chevy and Ford frames.

My advice would be to go to Fisher site into the tech section, got to install instructions and get into the peculiar mounts for minut mounts. Follow it to your truck and print out the diagram and instructions. Then if you parts are different find those part from the list by number and do a comparison. Likely if they were made for the same years and models you can make them work. Even when models and years are vastly different modifications can often be made.


----------



## Banksy

I'm sure I could get them to work, but I just don't want to drill if you're not supposed to and or compromise any structural integrity of the truck or mounts. That's a good idea Flipper to check the install instructions. Thanks. Still no call from the seller....


----------



## BigDave12768

Flipper;356742 said:


> Why would an authorized installer not drill holes in the truck frame???
> 
> Almost every matched Fisher mount I have ever installed from Conventional to Minute Mounts needed holes drilled. This included many years working for a Authorized Fisher Dealership with NEW mounts. There have been a few mounts over the years that used all factory holes but we have drilled by instruction holes in Dodge, Chevy and Ford frames.
> 
> My advice would be to go to Fisher site into the tech section, got to install instructions and get into the peculiar mounts for minut mounts. Follow it to your truck and print out the diagram and instructions. Then if you parts are different find those part from the list by number and do a comparison. Likely if they were made for the same years and models you can make them work. Even when models and years are vastly different modifications can often be made.


I am not sure why they wouldn't dril holes? I think it is becuase Fisher makes the push plates for the CTD Doge that line up with the holes on the frame. But when I had mine installed less than 6 months ago. The seller told me he would not sell me the plow and install it because he didn't have the correct push plates for my truck. He then explained to me about the 3 versions. Hemi, CTD and Laramie all have different push plates. They are all simular but the top bolt holes are different. Here is the phone number to where I got my plow installed. Call and ask him. He is a great guy and knows everything about fisher plows and is an authorized Boss dealer. 802-748-9694. Ask him about used plows and tell him you have a set of Push plates. He will tell you if they are correct. I bought the Patriots plow off him in July . Too bad we lost :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Banksy

I sent a message back to the seller and said that I will buy them anyway. I will try to see if I can modify the mount, if it indeed needs it. If I can't reasonably modify it, I will call every Fisher dealer in the country to see if I can swap them or trade them in on the right ones. Hey, $125, why not.


----------



## Banksy

I don't see any difference in the installation instructions for the gas or diesel part #'s on Fishers website. They seem to be word for word and drilling of the frame is required on both .....


----------



## Banksy

I bought the push plates. Should be here next week Again, I see no difference in the mounting procedures or why there are two different parts. If it turns out that I can't use them. I will sell them to anybody on here for what I paid, including the shipping. :waving:


----------



## Flipper

I think they will work out. I wish I was closer i would give you a hand. If you need any help though feel free to give me a call.


----------



## Banksy

Hey Flipp, I appreciate that. Thanks, I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## rgrimes945

*more Help*

I might help ya if you ask real nice. I might even let you drive one of my trucks.. LOL Hey buddy I had to do it.

Ray Grimes


----------



## Banksy

rgrimes945;358387 said:


> I might help ya if you ask real nice. I might even let you drive one of my trucks.. LOL Hey buddy I had to do it.
> 
> Ray Grimes


Hey bud. I will see you saturday, give me a beep for diections and we'll fix that Y-pipe.


----------



## mr_magoo

help i have a older fisher plow that i would like to keep for my 1998 dodge ram 1500 but i need a push fram for it and i look every where this is not not a min mount ok thank you for your help dale


----------



## sweetk30

thay never made conventional plows for 94-up dodge in fisher. only mm1 or mm2. sorry. last years for speedcasters/conventionals was 92ish. and yours body line started 94.


----------



## USMCMP5811

Banksy;356804 said:


> I'm sure I could get them to work, but I just don't want to drill if you're not supposed to and or compromise any structural integrity of the truck or mounts. That's a good idea Flipper to check the install instructions. Thanks. Still no call from the seller....


The reason why the two differant push plates is because the ones made for the hemi will interfear with the intercooler, IE..hit and rub the intercooler causing damage to it.


----------



## whump

where did u find them ? i also need some for 04 ram 2500, quad cab,slt,short box,5.7


----------



## Banksy

Ebay. I had to cut and weld them a little to make them work for my diesel. They worked fine this winter.


----------



## whump

thanks 4 the reply


----------

